# Using a APIX1 screen with NBT EVO HU



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

I purchased an NBT EVO got it coded to the car. And then sliced the LVDS cable and put a buck converter in between the power and ground wires.

Checking my original HU (Entrynav1) voltage was hovering around 8.05-8.2V so I dropped the voltage to 8.13 I now get a something on the 6.5 inch screen but it says "No Signal"

Guessing I need to code again can anyone give me a hand?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Voltage must be 8.4-8.5V
Yes you need to code fdl to apix1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> Voltage must be 8.4-8.5V
> Yes you need to code fdl to apix1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that all I need to code fdl to apix1?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes. Apix1 and color depth i think to 18
But don’t forget that apix1 screen will work correctly only if your headunt has 18.03 software or older. Newer software doesn’t support apix1 screen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> Yes. Apix1 and color depth i think to 18
> But don’t forget that apix1 screen will work correctly only if your headunt has 18.03 software or older. Newer software doesn’t support apix1 screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can downgrade to 18.03 right?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

Still showing no signal after changing FDL to APIX1, SPI and colour depth to 18. Voltage is stable and nothing else has been changed.


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

Won't it cod if voltage was higher than that ?

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

Dlovan Alakini said:


> Won't it cod if voltage was higher than that ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


Doesnt work if voltage is a 9v


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Voltage to 8.42V
Apixmode = APIX1
Color Depth = 18
Com Mode = spi
i-Level = 18-03

also check CID_DISPLAY_REZ and CID_DISPLAY_SIZE for correct display settings. If evo came pre-coded, seller might have set evo to large screen size.
CID will work with higher ilevel but will randomly stay black or say "no signal" after locking the car. If you reboot headunit by pressing powerbutton for 45s and screen still doesn´t work, coding or voltage is not correct.

if everything is correct, it might also be an issue with the Voltage regulator. get an multimeter and measure the output voltage of the voltage regulator. these one with an voltage display often show incorrect values.


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

Tuerkay said:


> Voltage to 8.42V
> Apixmode = APIX1
> Color Depth = 18
> Com Mode = spi
> ...


Tried all this can someone remote over and give me a hand I'm using bimmercode which might not be enough


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

FYI I sliced my current purple connector LVDS switched over the wires. Blue to green. Orange to brown and flipped the side pins as power as ground are flipped for APIX2


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

well.... you shouldn´t have changed the pinout of your LVDS cable. NBT (APIX1) and NBT Evo (APIX2) use the same cable. wire colors might be different but pin assignment is the same


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

Tuerkay said:


> well.... you shouldn´t have changed the pinout of your LVDS cable. NBT (APIX1) and NBT Evo (APIX2) use the same cable. wire colors might be different but pin assignment is the same


My current screen is a 6.5 inch CID screen. It's from the Entrynav1 I was told the pinout was different


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

it will never work with small screen, u need one from nbt or nbt evo


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

cebep said:


> it will never work with small screen, u need one from nbt or nbt evo


So I need a Pro Nav 8.8 inch minimum?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

What??? You trying with 6.5 screen??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> What??? You trying with 6.5 screen??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

No chance mate. Need to buy 8.8 screen…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahar (Dec 26, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> No chance mate. Need to buy 8.8 screen…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I buy new 8.8 screen can I still use my entrynav1 lvds cable?


----------

